# Decision time...



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, We have just spent a week in Barcelona and Sitges and my husband has been offered the job he interviewed for in the city! We really like Sant Pere de Ribes as a potential base (have heard there is a good bus service direct to Barcelona?) So it's decision time, just looking for input from those who have made the move really. I change my mind on an hourly basis and am feeling very torn between my husband being very keen to go and my family being very keen for us not to!! Any advice, experiences welcome! Ta H


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations.
Not sure what *your* situation is or if you have children as that makes the situation different. 
My only pointer would be, and I'm sure you have thought of this, but think about the future and not just what's happening now. It's generally thought that Spain will go down further before it goes up. That may effect the security of your husband's job, the quality of the services you are offered (health, education), job opportunities for yourself... But perhaps these areas don't affect you


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! The company with which the job offer has been made is merely based in Barcelona, this is the European head office and therefore the Spanish economy has little impact on the job security there. I am a stay at home Mum and would intend to be the same in Spain so would not be too concerned about job ops for myself. The company provide healthcare cover and we would look at putting our toddler into an English school when the time comes. I know the economic situation would have an impact on our day to day lives as it does here in the Uk so am factoring this into our decision. I have to say I am more concerned about the emotional side of relocating and becoming a 'trailing spouse'!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What a fantastic opportunity! With modern telecommunications you can still talk to your family every day, and it's not like you're going to the other side of the world. Your little one will soon become bilingual - possibly even trilingual - and you will soon meet loads of other people to enjoy that wonderful part of Europe with. I bet in a year's time you´ll wonder why on earth you were prevaricating.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for these words of encouragement!! It's easy to get bogged down with the details of all the things you will miss and forget what a great opportunity it is. Thanks again, your msg made me smile!


----------



## grumpy goat (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations for your husbands job. We went through similar thought processes 3 years ago, and it was extremely difficult. In the end, it was the thought that we would regret not trying that made us move to Barcelona. Even though we are thinking of moving back now (children have moved back to UK universities), we really have no regrets at all, have met some amazing people, and learned so much that you really can't put a price on, or even try to quantify. 
I have always worked until moving to Spain, and have struggled a bit with being a "trailing spouse" but through my youngest daughter, met people through the school, riding club, etc, so that was important for settling in. There are various organisations too for activities. 
You will definitely need to learn Spanish as a minimum, (Catalan is much appreciated here - I used it by mistake, and got a friend for life!).
We go back to UK regularly to see the children - flights are numerous and not too expensive if you are flexible. My mother in law was dead against us moving - it got very unpleasant, but even she has adjusted, as she still has regular visits and phone calls.
No one can make this decision for you, but it is an amazing opportunity. Nothing is irreversible really, and it is a great opportunity for your children. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

HayleyBryant said:


> Thanks for the reply! The company with which the job offer has been made is merely based in Barcelona, this is the European head office and therefore the Spanish economy has little impact on the job security there. I am a stay at home Mum and would intend to be the same in Spain so would not be too concerned about job ops for myself. The company provide healthcare cover and we would look at putting our toddler into an English school when the time comes. I know the economic situation would have an impact on our day to day lives as it does here in the Uk so am factoring this into our decision. I have to say I am more concerned about the emotional side of relocating and becoming a 'trailing spouse'!!


 Well then I'd agree with Alcalaina, come over and enjoy a new kind of life  Just be prepared to have to make more than a usual effort to get out there and make your own contacts/ friends. A language class is always a good start, often free or low cost from the town hall. And if you can get your toddler into a play group or just make going to the park at the same time every day a part of your routine you'll soon meet others mums I think. (going to a cafe after the playgroup/ school drop off is always popular if possible!)
Enjoy yourself!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You have an opportunity that many would envy. If you do not take it you will always regret.

Just go for it!!!


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your experiences and words of wisdom. I really appreciate it and it helps to put things into perspective! X


----------



## cliqmo (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you move in the end? Did you choose to live in Ribes? How did you find it? We are in the same situation now


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Come and enjoy the life here.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

It is so frustating when people post for advice - yet, never return with the end of their story.

It should be made mandatory.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> It is so frustating when people post for advice - yet, never return with the end of their story.
> 
> It should be made mandatory.


People who ask for info about Madrid are experts at not returning with the end of the story...


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I reckon they never went. . . . . . . . . . . . . . but I like to think they did . . . . . . . and they all lived happy ever after.


----------



## Nikkinoo (May 19, 2013)

Well I'd just like to tell you all reading this thread has definitely made my mind up! I have had worries about missing my family as I so very close to my mum and sister but my husband family already live I'm Spain so we won't be totally alone. You are all very wise and supportive and above all honest so thank you for that!! Great site will definitely keep you updated  x


----------

